# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  SERVICIO DE ERRADICACIÓN DE NEMATODOS Y FUSARIO CON TRATAMIENTO 100% ECOLÓGICO

## xander2510

somos una empresa con meses en tratamiento de todo tipo de cultivos, eliminamos nematodos (huevos), fusario, oidio, mildiu; en la actualidad estamos trabajando en el valle de majes - Arequipa, hemos tratado mas de 300 hectáreas y todas con resultados óptimos. 
se obtuvo un aumento del 20% de  producción. también  ahorro en fertilizantes, oxigenación de suelos al 99% y crecimiento radicular. 
cualquier consulta, pueden escribir a los siguientes correos: yuri.lucas@hyjterraandina.com ventas@hyjterraandina.com 
o al celular: 
956-089-641. 
P.D: Adjunto dos archivos con unos análisis de nematodos en cultivo de alcachofas y de perejilTemas similares: GESTIÓN DE NEMATODOS FITOPARÁSITOS SERVICIO DE TRATAMIENTO TERMICO PARA GRANOS Y MENESTRAS EXPORTACION Semillas de Leguminosas-Plantas trampa de nematodos ARROZ ¿Virús de la hoja blanca por Sogata ó NEMATODOS? Repositorio de nematodos contribuye al bienestar de la agricultura

----------

